#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 關於項圈的問題

## 尊o葆葆

請問一下!最近我看到有的人會帶項圈
請問!項圈,要去哪裡買才可以買的到呢?
最近找,都找不太到,讓我有點有煩惱
知道的大大!拜託跟我說一下吧  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 小串‧約千奈亞

偶然在youtube 其他獸壇上都有看見有獸載頸圈的
一般都是買犬用的頸圈再自行改裝而成的

一般人用的頸圈應該就不是你想要的那種……

----------


## 尊o葆葆

> 偶然在youtube 其他獸壇上都有看見有獸載頸圈的
> 一般都是買犬用的頸圈再自行改裝而成的
> 
> 一般人用的頸圈應該就不是你想要的那種……


原來如此!沒關係辣^^
用犬用的項圈也可以
我可以帶就好^^
請問要去哪裡買才會有呢?
會不會很貴呢>M<?

----------


## 小串‧約千奈亞

> 原來如此!沒關係辣^^
> 用犬用的項圈也可以
> 我可以帶就好^^
> 請問要去哪裡買才會有呢?
> 會不會很貴呢>M<?


呃……這個
其實偶是香港的0 3 0"
在香港
犬用的項圈在一般的寵物用品店就有了
其他地方就不知道了

不過買之前,要先知道自己的頸圓周有多長喔……
當然也可以告訴店員那圈是自己用的
叫店員直接量自己的頸就好了xD"

----------


## 蘿蔔

話說在人類世界帶犬項圈上街不是很奇怪麼
不如買其他的產品，代替項圈，但也會有項圈的感覺

----------


## 尊o葆葆

TO:byhang03
好遠..太可惜了一點ㄒ^ㄒ
不過,沒關係辣^^
既然沒辦法,也只好用狗項圈來代替囉
剛好清明節放假,我可以出去逛街
順便也問一下項圈囉^^感謝~
TO:蘿蔔
最近很少人帶項圈
通常都是帶項鍊等等的
我哥也有待一條項鍊
是十字架的外面是聖環
有控我在發布在狼版裡面
感謝你哦^^

----------


## ζ媚狐 雪兒

> TO:byhang03
> 好遠..太可惜了一點ㄒ^ㄒ
> 不過,沒關係辣^^
> 既然沒辦法,也只好用狗項圈來代替囉
> 剛好清明節放假,我可以出去逛街
> 順便也問一下項圈囉^^感謝~


可以到大型寵物百貨看看  那邊也比較多種樣式喔   我的也是在寵物百貨買的  :害羞:  
或是也能上網拍找看看喔^^

----------


## 大漠之狼

喔喔!小wii開個版呢!
項圈呢!很特殊。
印象中，有很多走龐克風(?的夥伴都會帶個類似像圈的東西。
市區裡常常可以看到一些賣項鍊、手飾、耳環等等的。
也有類似的項鍊(形狀像項圈)。

有一家店名叫"破銅爛鐵"可能會有。((貌似只記住這家店的店名。

----------


## 迪亞狼

我自己也有買項圈
其實不用想太多吧..

我只是去大創生活百貨 , 花個 39 買條項圈就戴了
皮做的 , 戴上去也剛剛好 , 趁附近沒顧客可以偷量一下XD

----------


## 尊o葆葆

to:小串‧約千奈亞
摁..香港真的很遠呢!
不過沒關係辣,到時候有時間在來買買看吧^^~
感謝小串大大
to:ζ媚狐 雪兒
安安喔!雪兒,好久沒看到你上狼版的說
我在高雄出門逛街的時候滿少人在帶項圈
只有帶項鍊而已,項鍊也有很多圖案
新堀江或夢時代會賣,如果是普通項鍊
那就是文具店或是寶雅生活館會賣  :Wink:  
感謝雪兒提供這麼多的商場給我,太感謝妳了^^
to:大漠之狼
我開滿久的說0.0
我記得我和朋友去逛夢時代或是新堀江的時候
有看到許多人在賣很多的項鍊,手鏈,腳鏈等超多的
破銅爛鐵?我第一次聽過的店名呢但是這個店名
有一點不優雅的店名呢><!
不過也感謝大漠哦^^~
to:迪亞狼
摁..大創生活百貨我不知道在哪裡
因為我是住高雄,還不太知道其他的商家
不過也很感謝你哦,放心的辣,我不會想太多XD~

----------


## 許狼中將

若要買項圈的話，到寵物店或量販買就有了，重要的是價錢不貴種類又很多。中將的那條項圈和小傢伙的一模一樣，狗用的那種，有的時候中將也會戴著它在家裡走來走去。

中將也曾帶著項圈到過外頭，也許一開始會不習慣不過久了就不會有了，而且也感覺不太到項圈的存在﹙除非你扣得很緊﹚。

----------

